# وظائف في الخطوط السعودية



## حمادة الطيار (28 فبراير 2007)

:1: ألحقوا الوظائف للي يبي الوظائف وعنده شهادة جامعية بس للتخصصات اللي طالبينها
الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية طالبه موظفين :1:


----------



## جاسر (28 فبراير 2007)

http://sv.net/apps/rec/applic_form_benf.asp?PROGRAM_ID=24&LNG=AR
مزايا البرنامج: 

أثناء التدريب : 
1. .يلتحق المتقدم ببرنامج تدريبي محلي وخارجي لمدة سنتين.
2. يتقاضى المتدرب مكافأة شهرية مقدارها 4500 ريال للسنة الأولى، و 5000 ريال للسنة الثانية.
3. علاج مجاني أثناء فترة التدريب.
4. تذكرة مجانية 

المميزات بعد إجتياز البرنامج التدريبي بنجاح :
1. .يتم تعيين الخريجين من حملة درجة البكالوريوس على الدرجة 15 براتب شهري قدرة 8447 ريال. أما الخريجين من حملة درجة الماجستير فيتم تعيينهم على الدرجة 16 براتب شهري قدرة 9398 ريال.
وذلك حسب سلم الرواتب الأرضي لموظفي الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية أو مايعادلها على نظام العقود.
2. .بدل سكن سنوي مقداره 18000 ريال.
3. راتب مكافأة شهر رمضان.
4. بدل مواصلات شهري مقداره 600 ريال.
5. علاج مجاني للموظف وزوجته وأبنائه.
6. تذاكر سفر مجانية ومخفضة للموظف وأسرته. 



جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي الطيار (3 مارس 2007)

أنا علي الطيار مهندس طائرات خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية العراقية هل لي الحق في التقديم للعمل في الخطوط الجويه السعودية وكيف .....


----------



## حمادة الطيار (5 مارس 2007)

والله ياخو علي الطيار ما أدري لكن قدم و جرب 
أو أدخل على موقعهم وشوف 
www.sv.net
وأضن طالبين موظفين سعوديين


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (19 ديسمبر 2007)

هل فيه وظايف خاصة بتخصصات هندسة طيران؟


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

هل هناك طلب لتخصصات ميكانيكا قوي:81:


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------

